# Bands



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

How many people have shot a goose or a duck with a band? I have never shot a goose or a duck with a band, the only birds I see with bands are in Lake Alice, which is in the center of Fergus Falls.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

To date I have shot 5 Canadian bands, 2 Mallard Bands, 1 Double Banded Collared Ross Goose, 5 single banded snows, and 1 baned teal I shot when I was 13, but somewhere between college and buying a new house I lost it.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Only shot a banded Common GoldenEye hen


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

I shot my first two bands this past fall. One was a banded mallard and the second was on a honker.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Never shot a banded CANADIAN but a handful of snows


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I have never shot any banded waterfowl. This fall I will get a possesion limit of bands. :beer:


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Got my first band last weekend, a Canada goose (maybe the band will tell me that it's a Canadian Canada) :rollin:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

One banded mallard, one banded Giant Canada, and one banded Lesser Canada.

Hoping to get a couple snows this spring....but that is the hope every spring :beer:


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

Two banded Canadas two years ago and three two weeks ago. 

Sean


----------



## Pato (Oct 7, 2003)

After many years of waterfowl hunting, my brother and I shot at the same Canada goose, and got it; and it was banded. It was a juvenile bird, and was banded in Bemidji Minnesota during the summer of 2007. It had traveled about 225 miles to get to our field. It sure was a memorable morning hunt!


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

One of the three geese I shot was from around Bemidji and was banded this summer. Could have came from the same groups.

Sean


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

0. I'm cursed.


----------



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

No bands yet for this cat. Maybe if I pay homage to the waterfowl gods more they will let me have one. :bowdown:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Im with you on that wingdinger. My friends first and only hunt last he got two bands. I put in the time, but I dont get the bands. Im not out there just to get bands, but it would be fun to get one.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Two canadas band and one blue band in a 13 month time frame. I think the average age of the birds has been about 7 years old too.


----------



## sdsufowler (Mar 22, 2007)

Got my first banded duck in 06 a Drake wood duck, and shot my first banded canada in the fall early season in 07 and my first mallard one month later. Pretty lucky I guess.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

jgat said:


> 0. I'm cursed.


I'm with him.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

4 banded honkers so far, three of them coming this year, and I got robbed on a banded mature snow but thats another story. :roll:


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

I have one tundra swan three canadans two snows a double band and a singal band and two ducks. This last year we cut into a flock and five out of six geese were banded. My cousin, and hunting partner captured 20 pluse bands this year and two collors..


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Where are the banding sites in MN?


----------



## Mike Benjamin (Jan 7, 2008)

Ah Lake Alice...
Our first hardcore year, we shot 7 honker bands.
last year we shot 17 honker bands all from Tripoli, IA, most in the early season. And 6 random bands from all over the country.
And we shot only 4 leg bands, and a collar this season...


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

I got one honker band this year in mn, my first from 6 years of hunting. Sure is a sweet site when you pick it up and  the jewelry though!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> Where are the banding sites in MN?


 :gag:

Ive got 2, one in sota. We got a 100$ reward band in ND last early season but it was in a group of 3 geese pretty much piled on top of each other so we had to flip a coin to figure out who got the 2 bands on it. The $100 just went towards more deeks.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Where was that goose banded at USA? I have been seeing a double banded goose for the last 2 years and just wanted to know where he was from. (you can just give a state as not to give up some secret info :lol: )


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

banded in nebraska a couple years ago, shot in northern ND.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Still bandless after chasing waterfowl for 11 years... This season it is going to change... Yah, that's what I say every seasone. But seriously, my time has to be coming soon!


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Just got the info about my band.

It was a Canadian Canada. Banded in Quebec on 8/3/05 and was too young to fly and "recovered" 1/12/08 in SE PA.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

How do you guys get so lucky?


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Blhunter3,

Lucky?? That was my first band with more than a decade of hunting.


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

shot a double band/reward drake mallard last year, 1 lesser canada, and collared ross. MIXED BAG!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I was talking about the other people. I really want one. My friends have all gotten at least one and I hunt way more then they do. AARG. I guess my time will come.....hopefully. :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

What birds do they band the most?


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

1 Double Banded Blue (1 being a $20 Reward), 1 Drake Mallard, and 1 Teal is all i got so far. When i was little My dad, brother, Grandpa, and Great Uncle had a flock come into the and they dropped 7 and either 4 or 5 had NECK Collars. It seems at our place we may get one band every 2-3 years out of all the birds we shoot.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

kberggren said:


> When i was little My dad, brother, Grandpa, and Great Uncle had a flock come into the and they dropped 7 and either 4 or 5 had NECK Collars.


They all should have went and bought lottery tickets that day also. :beer:


----------



## Preds21 (Feb 12, 2008)

only two banbed bird both shot in northern IL the Drake Wood Duck banded in Alabama and the next day a Drake Mallard banded in British Columbia


----------



## honkerhitmen (Jan 20, 2008)

So far we shot 19 bands in 2004 , 31 bands in 2005 , 13 bands in 2006 and 11 this year but have yet to kill a banded duck and 14 banded snows and 5 neck collared snows and no neck collared canadas


----------



## cutt-em (Feb 13, 2008)

Got a banded blue in central Nd in 06 that came out of the St Lawerance Seaway area.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

havent gotten any with bands in the 3 years ive been hunting waterfowl, but ive seen one with a neck band down the street from my house, and ive seen other geese with a band on their legs. actually come to think of it my buddy and i got one the first time i went out goose hunting. i shot it first and he finished it off. he took the band


----------



## 4EVERHUNTING (Feb 13, 2008)

I have shot 7 banded Canada Geese, shot two this year in two days of hunting which was cool.

Even cooler then that though I have helped band around 3000 Canada Geese, still hoping to shoot one I have banded.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Where do you do your banding? :lol:


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

got my first band this year on a JUVIE blue.


----------



## 4EVERHUNTING (Feb 13, 2008)

Horker23 said:


> Where do you do your banding? :lol:


Wouldn't you like to know


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well, for those of us who havn't shot a band yes, but all of you other people, stay away


----------

